# Where on Oahu?



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

OK...I'm flying out in less than two hours for a week of business in Honolulu. Are there any must see stores or places?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

You can go and see one of the planted tanks at Petland in Kahala. Or go and see Jojo's tank at pets unlimited in Kalihi. Either than that theres nothing fancy.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Thanks! I'll probably try to hit them sooner rather than later (I fly back on Friday - Short business trip).


----------

